# Solved: CKEditor: How to configure image upload?



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Hello. I am currently developing my site and I plan to use CKEditor so my staff can edit the site.

At the moment, I am very happy with CKEditor and I would recommend it to others. However, I am having some trouble with configuring the image upload.

On the CKEditor Demo, it shows a working image uploa which works perfectly. However, when I downloaded CKEditor, the upload wasn't available. I then discovered that I had to configure an upload script... somehow...

I have searched and searched and searched, but I cannot find a solution. I want to allow my staff to upload images via CKEditor without purchasing CKFinder.

I am a PHP novice, so please forgive me if I don't understand something.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Bump?


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Found the answer. 

For anyone experiencing this problem:
http://www.caeus.com/articles/how-to-add-and-upload-an-image-using-ckeditor/


----------

